
Show HN: Simple portfolio rebalancing calculator - imtavi
https://rebalance.moneymonkeylabs.com
======
imtavi
I built a very simple, easy-to-use calculator for portfolio rebalancing. It's
just doing basic arithmetic; no ticker price lookup, etc.

